# To propose



## FlyingBird

How do you say 'to propose'?

Murat proposed Aylin


----------



## boggiee

It depens what you mean: (It is 'to ask someone to marry you)
.
-Murat *proposed to *Aylin five months after they met. (Murat tanıştıkdan beş ay sonra Aylin'e *evlenme teklifi etti*)


----------



## FlyingBird

boggiee said:


> It depens what you mean: (It is 'to ask someone to marry you)
> .
> -Murat *proposed to *Aylin five months after they met. (Murat tanıştıkdan beş ay sonra Aylin'e *evlenme teklifi etti*)


i guess 'teklif' mean offer.So what would 'evlenme teklifi' mean?


----------



## boggiee

You will get a world of different meanings of the word 'teklif' if you look up in your dictionary. The sentence I have written above is about '*evlenme teklifi*' already.

To propose to = evlenme teklifi etmek

Evlilik/evlenme teklifi etmek = to ask someone to marry you.

I am going *to propose to* her next week because I love her so much. (Gelecek hafta, ona *evlilik teklifi edeceğim*, çünkü onu çok seviyorum)


----------



## ancalimon

to propose : önermek

This, I guess is the most common translation.


----------



## FlyingBird

boggiee said:


> You will get a world of different meanings of the word 'teklif' if you look up in your dictionary. The sentence I have written above is about '*evlenme teklifi*' already.
> 
> To propose to = evlenme teklifi etmek
> 
> Evlilik/evlenme teklifi etmek = to ask someone to marry you.
> 
> I am going *to propose to* her next week because I love her so much. (Gelecek hafta, ona *evlilik teklifi edeceğim*, çünkü onu çok seviyorum)


thank you,i understood everything.Can you just tell me the meaning of word 'evlenme' seperately?
İ know what 'evlilik' mean


----------



## ancalimon

evlenme: to action of marrying.


----------



## FlyingBird

ancalimon said:


> evlenme: to action of marrying.


can you give me please more examples with 'evlenme'?

*-evlenme kağıdı
-evlenme çift
-evlenme odası
-evlenme yatağı
*
Are sentences above in bold correct?


----------



## FlyingBird

FlyingBird said:


> can you give me please more examples with 'evlenme'?
> 
> *-evlenme kağıdı
> -evlenme çift
> -evlenme odası
> -evlenme yatağı
> *
> Are sentences above in bold correct?


?


----------



## ancalimon

evlilik kağıdı-belgesi
evli çift (married couple)

The last two ones might be:

evli odası
evli yatağı

But we don't use these in Turkish.


----------



## schimdi

FlyingBird said:


> i guess 'teklif' mean offer.So what would 'evlenme teklifi' mean?



evlenme teklifi = marriage proposal


----------



## MetinS

-"evlenme kağıdı" is not correct, it is "evlilik cüzdanı"
-"evlenme çift" is nonsense; you can say "evli çift" (married couple)
-"evlenme odası" nonsense; do you mean "nikah dairesi"? the place where marriage process itakes place. But if it is the room where the married couple stays the same night, it is "gerdek odası". But generally "gerdek gecesi" or "zifaf gecesi" are used. The room or the bed have no special meaning and terminology.
-evlenme yatağı is nonsense,


----------

